
Installing Etherpad - nuba
http://pauleira.com/13/installing-etherpad/
======
seiji
Great writeup of all the places to modify for pro accounts.

Sounds like we need a setup script to modify everything with one action. I'll
look at making one soon. I'm also in the process of ripping out mysql/derby
support and replacing it with postgres:
<http://bitbucket.org/mattsta/etherpad-postgres/>.

~~~
seiji
(might as well reply to myself!)

I finished the postgres support today along with a sane one step installer.
Give it a try.

------
jessep
This is indeed pretty awesome. I was actually just looking through articles
about getting it running today. I think for many collaborative apps it would
be great to be able to use a barebones etherpad in a model much like we
currently use text fields and charfields. This would make me infinitely happy
:)

~~~
seiji
I was looking through the Etherpad blog today and came across your exact idea:
<http://etherpad.com/ep/blog/posts/embedding-etherpad>

The etherpad blog is actually an extension of etherpad itself, but they didn't
include the blog template in the open source release (the guts are there, just
not the UI). Anybody want to poke them and see why it didn't get added?

------
adam_feldman
I can't wait to start hacking around. My goal is to make a wiki editor based
off Etherpad. If anyone else is interested, drop me a line.

------
dryicerx
Great write up, haven't seen something this detailed in a while. I was hoping
to install this weekend and this definitely saved me a load of time.

